# MMA coverage in the UK.



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

In October/November time last year I got increasingly pissed off with the lack of coverage of MMA on British TV/Websites. I noticed that even on SkySports.com and bbc.co.uk/sport, there was absolutely NO coverage.

I emailed them both, with Sky, i got no response....but they now cover UFC (which is a start) I also emailed the BBC's complaints team, this was my response.

"Dear Mr collins

Reference CAS-366006

Thank you for your e-mail regarding our sports output.

I understand that you believe we should be doing more to highlight the sport of mixed martial arts which you feel is a growing sport in the UK.

Although we appreciate you feel strongly about the BBC investing in coverage of events such as the Ultimate Fighting Championships, we have to mindful of the licence fee and how it is spent.

Again, I recognise that you feel we should do more to promote the sport and to that end Iâ€™ve registered your complaint on our audience log. This is a daily report of audience feedback thatâ€™s circulated to many BBC staff, including members of the BBC Executive Board, channel controllers and other senior managers.

Thank you once again for taking the trouble to share your views with us.

Finally, I have attached an invitation from BBC Audience Services' Head of Communications & Complaints, asking you to participate in our customer survey. We would welcome your views on our service.

Kind Regards

Richard Carey

BBC Complaints

www.bbc.co.uk/complaints"

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice letter ..

But The BBCs coverage of football is terrible, linekar lawrenson hansen are idiots

They're also thinking of closing shop from 10pm-6am to save a couple hundred million

ESPN UK should be the home of MMA .. They really do a good job of it in my opinion

Sky Sports couldnt care less about MMA as a sport, just as Â£Â£$$$


----------



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

You're right, sky doesn't care about MMA as a sport, they view the UFC as Â£Â£Â£ in the same way they view WWE and would never cover any other MMA in the same way they wouldn't cover TNA wrestling or any other pro wrestling group.

The BBC is different in the sense that it has a duty to provide tax payers with a ballanced coverage on what they want to hear about. If you look at the rediculous sports the bbc sport website covers, it beggars belief that there isn't an MMA section on the website.

In all honesty, the problem is, they just don't take it seriously. Its not seen as a real sport, which is an insult.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Read my thread .. MMA V BMA

There are clearly more people against MMA, than for it .. Now imagine how many women and idiot males would call in if they started showing any respect towards MMA

The people of this country seem to believe that MMA is a barbaric cockfighting contest ..

Sadly, people don't effect the proven tests by AMA and BJSM, instead accepting flawed views of the BMA and making ignorant asumptions


----------



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

I've read that thread and responded...it really is shocking and makes my blood boil. Seems a lot has to be done in this country to change perception, but the lack of coverage doesn't help matters.

The BBC have certain obligations to TV licence payers and that's what pisses me off. You can't tell me they get more money from TV licences from Weightlifting and Sailing fans than they do MMA.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

They're non violent sports !! Hippies, old folk, women, and a lot of men see MMA as barbaric , men and old folk see boxing as a sport because thats what they grew up

If the BBC promoted MMA, it would not do the sport good in my opinion


----------



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

How could it not if they changed their views and done it properly?

The bbc is the biggest broadcasting company in the UK, if done right it would be huge for MMA, but unfortunately they don't take it seriously :-(


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

The point the BBC are making is that it is the majority of the license fee payers who dont want their money spent on showing, covering or promoting MMA.

It may be as has been mentioned that the majority of these fee payers are ignorant morons when it comes to their knowledge of MMA but even if they are idiots the BBC is obliged to represent their majority view.


----------



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

The majority of their licence payers don't want their money being spent on Equestrian covered either, but they still cover it!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

When it comes to "cotroversial and violent" sports, the BBC are always going to look at what the majority say .. Understandbale at this momentt in time

We need to educated people that mma is safer than boxing, and loads of other activities

Just imagine the millions of old folk and women complaining


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

My grandparents have espn, I dont. so UFC 120, I went over to their house.

I watched it for a few of the fights in their spare room and then went downstairs for a brew and ended up chatting with my nan, we watched a few of the fights including the bisping fight.

quote of the night from my nan (last 70s) "oh he has a nice body".....lol.

I think the bad press is that, press. The public can sometimes think for themselfs and as fans we should let people know its not just thuggery and bloodshed.


----------



## scottmelve (Dec 22, 2012)

I too heard about this and felt very interesting. I would like to have my active participation in the activities like this. I would like to thank the members for promoting this.


----------

